# Dimming for magnetic and electronic transformers



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

paulgarett said:


> A customer has low voltage can lights that are not working. I tested the magnetic transformer that supplies the 12 volts to the MR16 lamp. Each can light has its own transformer. The magnetic transformer is bad. It is about 15 years old. The nameplate lists it as manufactured in 1998. Electronic transformers are now plentiful at the parts warehouses and are relatively inexpensive. They are small enough to fit inside the can light junction box. I plan on replacing the magnetic transformers with electronic transformers (dimmable).
> 
> Can the dimmer switches that control these low voltage can lights be used with both magnetic and electronic transformers? Some can lights are still operational; some can lights will need the transformer replaced (with electronic). So a dimmer switch will control both types of transformers.
> 
> Thank you.


I think that will be a problem,I'll bet that there is not a combination dimmer switch rated for that.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

paulgarett said:


> A customer has low voltage can lights that are not working. I tested the magnetic transformer that supplies the 12 volts to the MR16 lamp. Each can light has its own transformer. The magnetic transformer is bad. It is about 15 years old. The nameplate lists it as manufactured in 1998. Electronic transformers are now plentiful at the parts warehouses and are relatively inexpensive. They are small enough to fit inside the can light junction box. I plan on replacing the magnetic transformers with electronic transformers (dimmable).
> 
> Can the dimmer switches that control these low voltage can lights be used with both magnetic and electronic transformers? Some can lights are still operational; some can lights will need the transformer replaced (with electronic). So a dimmer switch will control both types of transformers.
> 
> Thank you.


Also you can call Lutron about this question , they may be able to help.

http://www.lutron.com/en-US/Pages/default.aspx





.


----------



## mertabird (Nov 14, 2013)

Good question. 

Here's a pdf on low voltage dimming from lutron. http://www.lutron.com/en-US/resourcelibrary/362219.pdf

Right column, about the 3rd paragraph it says, "Do not mix magnetic and electronic transformers on the same circuit."

So, I guess it's a no go. Let us know what you ended up deciding.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Probably best to just replace malfunctioned transformers with new magnetic transformers. 

Or up sell a contract to convert all the transformers to electronic as preventative maintenance.


----------



## paulgarett (May 8, 2012)

decided to replace the transformers. the replacements online were over $100. I found new can lights with the type of transformer I needed for $30. Go figure. So I removed the transformers and used those. They worked great.


----------

